# Canada Vs Australia



## sandy9joshi (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Glad to be on Expat Forum. I am from Pune. I am thinking of either Canada or Australia immigration but don't know which is the better place based on my qualification. I am an MBA in Finance (Mumbai) and have 11 years of experience in Accounting and Financial Planning and Analysis in Multinational Bank & IT company. Can any one tell me which place is suitable based on my qualification in terms of better job prospects?
Also, can I apply on my own for immigration or agent would be a better option? Which agent is better in Pune?

Thanks,
SJ


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada is the second largest country in the world so there is no way to tell you about your prospects in Canada as they will vary greatly from one region to the next, as well as within regions.

You also have to find out whether your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian or Australian education as there is every chance that it won't be.


----------



## sandy9joshi (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for your reply...I am new to all this...how can I do my qualification assessment to find out where do I stand in terms of Canadian Qualification? Could you please guide me? Do I have no chance if my qualification is not equivalent? How do I sort this problem?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sandy9joshi said:


> Thanks for your reply...I am new to all this...how can I do my qualification assessment to find out where do I stand in terms of Canadian Qualification?


Have you even tried researching this on the GoC website? Do that and you will find out about having qualifications assessed.




> Could you please guide me?



Shouldn't you be making an effort to do this yourself rather than expecting someone else to do it for you?




> Do I have no chance if my qualification is not equivalent?



Probably not but there are many factors to be taken into account




> How do I sort this problem?



Try looking into it yourself. If your education is not equivalent or does not get you many points then you can either improve your education or look to emigrate elsewhere.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Start here:
Citizenship and Immigration Canada | Citoyenneté et Immigration Canada


----------

